

Ask HN: What tool(s) do you use to spec out a software product? - squiggy22

Just wondering if anyone had any great suggestions for any great prototyping / technical specification tools to provide programmers with an accurate spec to work from. Or is the consensus that you need a combination of documents. Be interested to hear other peoples approach at the very start of a project before code has been written.
======
Wraecca
I love paper prototyping, so we make an app called "POP - Prototyping on
Paper" that turn paper into interactive prototype. Take a look :)
<http://popapp.in>

